# Raw eggs- good or bad?



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have heard that there is that an enzyme in raw eggs that interferes with the absorption of a particular B vitamin. This can cause skin problems as well as problems with your dog's coat if raw eggs are fed for a long time. Swizzle loves cooked eggs though.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Raw eggs are good! Just make sure you feed whole eggs (as opposed to just the white or just the yolk.)


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I have heard that there is that an enzyme in raw eggs that interferes with the absorption of a particular B vitamin. This can cause skin problems as well as problems with your dog's coat if raw eggs are fed for a long time. Swizzle loves cooked eggs though.


I believe that the vitamin robbing enzyme in question is in the white of the egg, but because the egg yolk contains so much of that vitamin (is it biotin???) that as long ad you feed both you should be OK.

Personally, I frequently remove the one if the yolks when I'm making a couple of eggs and would occasionally treat my boy by putting it over his food. This wasn't a daily thing, so I was never concerned. The biggest problem I had was that egg seemed to make my boy a bit gassy. I'll test this with my new girl, and as long as they don't give her tummy trouble then I'll continue the practice.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I add in a raw egg 2-3 times a week and my boy LOVES it. He dances when he sees me take out the egg carton from the fridge - even if he knows I am cooking for the humans.

Other items in the fridge that I give to my dog include fruits (raspberry, blueberries, melons, etc.) and yam.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Other items in the fridge that I give to my dog include fruits (raspberry, blueberries, melons, etc.) and yam.


Yep - and apple (no seeds or skin), green beans, carrots, greek/natural unsweetened yogurt, (cottage) cheese


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I looked this up on the Internet because this was something I heard a while ago. Evidently it is a matter of debate. Here is the argument against raw eggs (from an ask the vet page). 

"You can give a raw ORGANIC egg OCCASIONALLY. But continual use of raw eggs will cause the coat to become worse because it leads to a biotin deficiency. Raw egg whites contain avidin, an enzyme which ties up biotin (makes it unavailable for absorption into the body). Symptoms of biotin deficiency include dermatitis (inflammation of the skin), loss of hair, and poor growth."

Yolks are a good source of biotin so eating the whole egg helps mitigate this. I prefer to feed a cooked egg since the protein is better absorbed in cooked eggs according to studies (conducted because of body builders eating raw eggs) and for the available biotin to be fully absorbed and a cooked egg does not have avidin and thus allows for full absorbtion of the biotin which is so great for coats. That said I think raw eggs are fine in moderation. I am probably wrong though because this is from a vet page and the others advocating raw eggs are more knowledgeable than I.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know about raw eggs, but Beau goes wild for scrambled. I don't make them often for myself, but when I do, I always add an extra egg for his "tribute." Oh, the looks and whimpers that occur because he has to wait a minute for them to cool down . . . .


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Resounding yes. I put an egg in Vasco's dinner pretty regularly. Sometimes, for entertainment purposes, I give him a whole raw egg in the shell and watch him spend 1/2 an hour getting into it :smile:. Of course, I have hardwood floors ... not sure I would do this if I had carpet.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My understanding is that whole eggs are fine - in fact an excellent source of highly digestible complete protein. Egg whites fed alone can lead to vitamin deficiency, but who on earth would feed their dog a diet consisting mainly of egg whites? One or two extra whites are occasionally are no problem.

Mine usually get them scrambled, too - mainly because I am too lazy to put snoods on them, and also to lazy to want to get rock hard dried egg out of ear fringes! And because they love them, of course! If you want a really complete meal, feed the shell as well.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I personally don't care for raw eggs. They're entirely too slimy and have no real taste. Plus, they kind of slither down your throat which is just...yuck.  (J/K.)

But if you mean for pooches, I think they're great. Unless of course you forget to put the Snoods on and you end up with a yellow, gunky mess in a black poodle's ears. Now that is gross! (Alex will try really hard to eat the crap out of his ears too, which is why he no longer has long, flowing ear hair.)


----------

